# Peterson Pucks in a Bradley Smoker



## mrmacthesmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I own a Masterbuilt and have been using Peterson Pucks instead of chips when smoking. They really have been working well for me. I was on their website today and saw this video where they use the pucks in a Bradley. I'm not experienced with Bradley smokers, but I thought some people may be interested in checking it out.



-Mac


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2013)

I would not use them the way they are being shown.

1. They are not the right size. Too big. Note the way her has them on the slide.

2. He has the V-tray sitting right on the pucks. Setting himself up for a fire.


----------

